# New to the Forum - Love to have DLR's



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Everone
This is my first post.
I bought my TT 3.2 roadster in September and I've got to say having owned sports cars since I was 17 (i'm a lot of years older now but still think i'm 17)) This is the best sports car i've ever owned.
Althogh I bought it as a Audi pre-owned car the spec was quite good as far as extras go. The only thing that I really want on the car now is DLR lights like the ones on the TTS. I have read most of the relevant posts relating to this and think the best way to go is buying the TTS headlights from Europarts. 
Now I know all the ins and outs about Xenon retrofitting having read all these links as well, however my question is can I fit the TTS headlight with the DLR's and to keep legal use my existing halagen bulbs in the TTS headlight. Therefore I shouldn't need to have the washer unit fitted and in theory I won't be blinding other road users. Am I thinking on the right lines? 
Whatever I do I want to stay legal.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Welcome Rog!

I've Copied your topic into the MK2 section as well, so you get a better chance of a response to your question.


----------



## TT57ROG (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheers Mate
This all new to me, It's a great forum though love it


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

